
MapSwipe – fast satellite image classification on mobile devices - chippy
http://mapswipe.org/
======
chippy
Fast, as in it's fast for users to classify areas. Crowdsourced solution with
a gamification mechanic. Unfortunately it doesn't work on my old android
phone, but it looks promising.

There's an audio interview on BBC Radio from the creators here also:
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p040g4qr](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p040g4qr)

